# Firmware for bhyve uefi-edk2-bhyve-UDK 2014.SP1



## odin32 (May 16, 2020)

Tell me, please.
How to install /build firmware (instructions) for bhyve uefi-edk2-bhyve-UDK2014.SSP1 to the FreeBSD Release-12 amd64 system. Found the instructions:
https://people.freebsd.org/~grehan/bhyve_uefi/bhyve-uefi-UDK2014.SP1-build.txt
,but it is not all clear. What should happen at the exit, and how to proceed?


----------



## Phishfry (May 16, 2020)

Do you specifically need that version? Why build from ports?  It is much easier to simply install the most recent package.
`pkg install uefi-edk2-bhyve`


----------

